# first attempt at videos



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i did my best to get a video to share and the best i could use to film it is my crappy outdated cell phone. i did take a video of my first pass down but my phone is saying i exceeded maxium file size when i try to send it to my email?? if anyone knows how i can fix that ill post that vid as well. i also plan to start getting videos of each storm so lets hope for a lot of snow so i can fill this thread up

my first video dont go to hard on me guys hopefully they will improve and ill learn to add music and all that


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vid man...looks like a long driveway


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice video, even take from a cell phone.:salute:


----------

